# Considering new software for TeguTalk



## Josh (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm considering converting TeguTalk to newer, better software but I wanted to see what the community thinks so I can make a better decision about what we need. The bad news is that in converting we will likely lose our passwords and our private messages. Passwords are easy to reset - PMs are a different story. 
On the positive side, the new software is the same one I use for GeckoTalk.com, BeardedDragonForum.com, and a few others. It's got social media integrated, a cool member trophy feature, and much better methods for uploading photos and other media.
I think the conversion will ultimately be worth the cost of losing some data. What do you all think? What features are important to you? Your opinion counts, so let's hear it!

Thanks!

Josh


----------



## Diablo (Nov 8, 2012)

If people want to save PM's they can always just copy them into a word document. So I say go for it


----------



## Josh (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback and support Diablo!
I'm trying to weigh what features will make TeguTalk better but will also preserve the great community that's developed here. I don't want to make waves. I DO want to make it easier for people to find Tegu info, get sound advice, and post about their Tegus


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 8, 2012)

# of posts and ratings will still be there? Or will they be lost as well? I think it sounds like a good move.


----------



## james.w (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't see anything wrong with the way things are now. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Josh (Nov 8, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> # of posts and ratings will still be there? Or will they be lost as well? I think it sounds like a good move.


Post counts and reputation ratings would remain as they are now.



james.w said:


> I don't see anything wrong with the way things are now. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


Thanks James! Luckily there isn't anything wrong with TeguTalk as-is but it takes quite a bit of effort to keep things running smoothly. This software upgrade would make TeguTalk more secure, FASTER, and more user-friendly. All pluses, in my book.


----------



## tegus4life (Nov 8, 2012)

I say go for it!


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 8, 2012)

Do it 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Josh (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys! I haven't made a decision either way yet. But I wanted to keep you all in the loop on the behind-the-scenes stuff.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 8, 2012)

Change is good. I like the way it is now but wouldn't mind an upgrade.


----------



## Josh (Nov 8, 2012)

This might also be a good opportunity to change our theme and logo too. A TeguTalk facelift of sorts! Anyone do logo designing?


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 8, 2012)

I think this would be a good time for a change and fresh start for TeguTalk


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 8, 2012)

_All for an upgrade as long as it's just that, an upgrade that is better than what we already have. _


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 8, 2012)

I have a partner that does logo design he has built a number of sites and done a number of logos he very good he may be interested


----------



## Josh (Nov 8, 2012)

Deac, have him email me. Maybe you can tell him what we're all about so he can get some inspiration. 
I also think this could be a good way to turn a new leaf. For those concerned about change: what, if anything, do you think needs improving?


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 9, 2012)

I think the forum in general runs fine. The change would be about breaking away from Bobby's creation and establishing a new identity.


----------



## frost (Nov 9, 2012)

i say change it.


----------



## LizardzRock (Nov 9, 2012)

yea I agree change it, change is good as long as it doesn't take away from any current functionality and creates an opportunity to expand on it. Especially if it allows the administrator(s) to run and maintain it better and easier. The users see just the front end and not the work that is put in on the back end, not saying they don't appreciate it though b/c i do.


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 9, 2012)

Josh what's the email I need to have him email?


----------



## Josh (Nov 9, 2012)

[email protected]


----------

